# 6/6/04 - Western Ohio Walleye Club Berlin Lake Results



## Ray_IL (Apr 5, 2004)

*Sportsman Connection Berlin Lake June 6th 

Placet Team Names Weight Point Big Fish 
1st John Clark / Mark Colwell 12.24 200 
2nd Todd Kunk / Adam Harlamert 12.2 198 
3rd Scott Carroll / John McPheron 11.23 196 5.71 
4th Jim Corey / Brian Biggio 9.63 194 
5th Mike Definbaugh / Tom Definbaugh 9.17 192 
6th David Johnson / Jason Walls 7.89 190 
7th Roger Combs / Dan Johnson 6.61 188 
8th Steve Dehart / Roger Creachbaum 5.22 186 
9th Tom Ferrol / Sean Bogan 3.37 184 
10th Larry Booghier / Scott Smith 3.11 182 
11th Dave Helton / Brian Bowen 2.48 180 
12th Jim Burdette / Duane Hough 1.9 178 
13th Ed Stewart / Marty Stewart 1.85 176 
14th Tom Kemper / Scott Yarman 1.35 174 
15th Chris Funk / Chris Funk 1.17 172 
16th Jim Robison 0 50 
* 

http://www.walleyecentral.com/mods/articles/?a=493


----------

